# Is anyone going to AnonyCon in CT?



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 21, 2005)

I know that Rich Berlew will be there, but I don't know if it is a good Con or not.

Holiday Inn Select
Stamford, CT
December 2 - 4, 2005

And yes I posted this question in General Forum also


----------

